# " Star Destroyer " tank.



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

As a few of you know, I have an 80g tall tank, and that thing was driving me insane with the maintenance of trying to get to the bottom of a 32" tall tank. So I traded down to a 60g, which is SO much nicer. It has taken some serious time and effort to get this thing switched over and running, and it is finally done, finished today!
Water is perfect, CO2 dialed in at around 15ppm, lots of dry ferts mixed up, Ammonia/Nitrate/Nitrite 0, pH 6.5, light PAR at substrate level is between 60-100 which is cool with the shorter fixture I have; it allows me to have high light plants in some serious light, and the rest at a good PAR. I am SOOOO ready to just sit back and watch this thing flourish. 
I still need to get a bunch of those pebbles out of there, I hate the way they look, but it just takes time to get them all. The water is a little brownish from the tannins leaching from the wood, but that should clear up with my next water change or 2. So here is a really short video of the tank!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPdNfN435cA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice job bud. Tank looks great. That hollowed out log is BA! What kind of light are you using?


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

grogan said:


> Nice job bud. Tank looks great. That hollowed out log is BA! What kind of light are you using?


Coral life 36" 4X 39W T5HO 10,000k suspended up above the tank hanging from the ceiling. I can raise it if the light is too intense, but for now it seems to be just right.

That log is no ordinary log. It is a large piece of Joshua Tree skeleton. I happen to have a large collection of them...


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Tanks looks amazing...


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

MainelyFish said:


> Tanks looks amazing...


Thank you I wish there was a faster way to get the tannins out of the water lol.. But one thing you learn with planted tanks, is patience.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Kind of a really big update on this tank... Even though I don't have a good camera to take pics with right now, I just had to bight the bullet and take some. The water is not as cloudy as it looks, in fact in real life it is clear. For some reason the camera on my phone distorts the water color, making it look like pee, which is really annoying haha. The camera just does terrible with the HO lighting, and gets bad reflections off plants. But besides that, the tank in real life is great. This is the best I can do on pics, for now. 

***EDIT***_

Took a short video, much better then pics haha:_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-TcRiXZDSY&list=UUEiTfiA-N88yDYRq_l4gH0g&index=1&feature=plcp


----------

